# US Intel- Iraq Spiraling Down.  Your thoughts?



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2007)

http://apnews.myway.com//article/20070203/D8N1T4NG0.html

_The U.S. acknowledged Friday that Iraq is spiraling downward, with sectarian animosity growing and new Iraqi troops being added too slowly in a precarious mix that could draw the country's neighbors into the violence if American troops leave. _

_Friday's newly declassified portions of a National Intelligence Estimate on Iraq concluded that Iraq's security situation is likely to get worse over the next 18 months unless the slide toward sectarian polarization and a weakening government is halted. Security forces - particularly the police - will be "hard-pressed" to handle their new responsibilities because of divisions that are tearing apart Iraqi society, the assessment said. _
Is the war in Iraq in a terminal downward spiral?  What is the best course of action?


----------



## Looon (Feb 2, 2007)

You can't fix something that don't want to be fixed. I honestly think it's time to leave and let them destroy themselves. Keep troops up with the kurds and in Kuwait. IMO:2c:


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 2, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> You can't fix something that don't want to be fixed. I honestly think it's time to leave and let them destroy themselves. Keep troops up with the Kurds and in Kuwait. IMO:2c:


 
I second that, Let them beat the shit out of each other then sweep up whats left


----------



## Robal2pl (Feb 3, 2007)

If U.S and other allied troops withdraw, who will come ? Iran. and maybe Syria or  Saudi Arabia...IMHO...


----------



## augcog (May 1, 2007)

methinks this is the original plan, so everything is smooth so far...

bets on that dumbocrat majority in Congress can't whup on on CIC bush


----------



## Mav (May 1, 2007)

I think that the problems in Iraq aren't the people, themselves, but the extremist Islamics that want control and that if we leave, we're baring ourselves open for an attack and that we staying isn't so much for national stability for them, as it is for "Show Of Force" for the bad guys wanting to aim another Plane at a US building. :2c:


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Is the war in Iraq in a terminal downward spiral?  What is the best course of action?



Without the inside knowledge someone like yourself has, I think its obvious that its going downhill, I have thought this for quite some time.

I predicted the course of the vast majority of this war.

The _best_ course of action?

What is best?

What _I_ think should happen is the same thing that happend to the Brit Army at the start of WW2, sack every general that isn't up to task.

(Personally I would change the way generals are appointed, no more to be done by politicians, you are promoted by your superiours, I beleive that is the root cause of the rot in the US military :2c: )

Then get some fire eating generals with proper ROE and proper tactics (which are pathetic for the most part from what little I can see, IMHO) .

Media OUT!

Severe pressure/and some honey, put on Syria and Iran for their support/supply of the insurgents.

Thats it for now...


----------



## Looon (May 1, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Then get some fire eating generals with proper ROE and proper tactics (which are pathetic for the most part from what little I can see, IMHO) .
> 
> Media OUT!
> 
> ...


Agreed. Especially the part about the media. We might have freedom of the press here, but that doesn't apply overseas in a war zone. Fuck the media and the general public. If I were POTUS, there would only be a monthly report on the status of what is taking place over there. Media censorship needs to be in full swing. I don't give a fuck.:2c:


----------



## Typhoon (May 1, 2007)

> Let them beat the shit out of each other then sweep up whats left


I agree, except that the fly in the ointment there is that the Iranians are adding literal and figurative fuel to the fire. As I recall the Iranians have had agents and provocateurs in Iraq since prior to the time of Saddam and the mullahs. The worst thing that can occur is for Iraq to fall under the influence of the Iranians.



> Then get some fire eating generals with proper ROE and proper tactics


This may be our only way out is to do some ball busting....


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2007)

I'll play the Eeyore to everyone's Tigger.

Shit isn't going to change. The generals will be the same (intellectual inbreeding is all that is), our nation lacks the stomach to see the fight to a completion, and Iraq is well and truly fucked if we stay the present course.

Could things change? I doubt it. Should they change? Yes. My gut tells me this will have a (oh no, he's going to say it) Vietnam-esqe ending to it. We pull out while promising aid, for whatever reasons we don't provide that aid, and the good guys go down hard. We'll be 0-2 on insurgencies with Afghanistan on the bubble.

Very sad.


----------



## rhea (May 1, 2007)

When we have pulled out and they attack again, the US will - at that time - pretty much have unilateral action without anyone objecting.

The Russians could not bring sanity, we could not bring sanity, the UN/NATO sat pretty much with their thumbs up their ass...

If they attack within US borders again, there will be no holds barred by the international community.  We have made every single effort that could be made to accomplish this with a degree of humanity....


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> My gut tells me this will have a (oh no, he's going to say it) Vietnam-esqe ending to it. We pull out while promising aid, for whatever reasons we don't provide that aid, and the good guys go down hard. .



I cant see it ending any other way, if we continue the way we are


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 1, 2007)

God you fuckers are so optimistic. Reading this thread makes me want to blow my brains out.


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2007)

Can I have your SIG?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 1, 2007)

After I use it, at least I know it wont misfire.


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2007)

Can you shoot down so you dont get blood on it please, blood makes them rust.


----------



## augcog (May 2, 2007)

scenario: we pull out enough, apologize, whatever it takes, to get the International Community (not the joker coalition of the willing) to place troops to actually contain the insurgent 

yuppers, Germany, France, Belgium, Mexico, Canada and all the so called Allies showing they mean business

aint gonna happen , though

scary query: if you could "engineer" an incident within US borders, at the lowest cost of life, that would have a high probability to sway public opinion towards maintaining a presence in Iraq, what would it look like?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 2, 2007)

augcog said:


> scary query: if you could "engineer" an incident within US borders, at the lowest cost of life, that would have a high probability to sway public opinion towards maintaining a presence in Iraq, what would it look like?


 
Why is it the conspiracy theorists who always want to commit the conspiracies? Weren't you the one that believe 9/11 was orchestrated by GRU? lol 

Comeon dude.


----------



## Chopstick (May 2, 2007)

augcog said:


> scary query: if you could "engineer" an incident within US borders, at the lowest cost of life, that would have a high probability to sway public opinion towards maintaining a presence in Iraq, what would it look like?


it would look like CTU was involved:2c:


----------



## Looon (May 2, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Why is it the conspiracy theorists who always want to commit the conspiracies? Weren't you the one that believe 9/11 was orchestrated by GRU? lol
> 
> Comeon dude.


The same reason that peace/war protestors use violence to get their point accross.:2c:


----------



## augcog (May 2, 2007)

Boondocksaint375, my belief is vastly different from my EXPERIENCE

that said, I can unsafely say "911 Never Happened" based on French Post-Post Modern philosopher Jean Baudrillard, who published a book titled "The Gulf War Never Took Place"

Think he was quoted with the gem:

"Which side won in Vietnam? Both, The Vietnamese Won their country and America got to make Apocolypse Now"

all bs aside, maybe we should ask Larry Llambert, anyone knows him?

He had a site on Deltanet (isp around 94-99) with a whole buncha info on Afghan War, cybercrime, Intel, etc....
think he is currently doing financial investigations on Organized Asian Crime (mmmmmmm, organized asian crime.....), 
just mentioned him as Larry HAD A NUMBER TO CALL THE TALIBAN AT A Peshwar payphone, this was around 95-7

His website is how I found out about the Talibs, waaay back then

So while it is clear to me that Paki ISI are the originators of Taliban, the leap to GRU connection is very slim

i work backwards, thinking "what entity/actors can gain from a 9-11 incident"

China and Russia are the only things that come to my drug addled mind (going back on meds. swear to gosh!)

Chopstick, you got that right....


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 2, 2007)

Okay, so 9/11 never happened?  I knew there was a conspiracy going on.


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2007)

augcog said:


> So while it is clear to me that Paki ISI are the originators of Taliban, the leap to GRU connection is very slim.



The ISI certainly supported the Taliban, there's no doubt about that. To say that they originated the Taliban is a leap.


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> ISI was definitely a friend to the Taliban when I was in A-stan in 04-05...



Brother, they have been for years.They wanted the TB to succeed so they would have a hardline neighbor next to their country. I don't like Pakistan at all.


----------



## augcog (May 2, 2007)

Sir Eyes, Care to share anymore?

You ever serve with Michel Aoun?

very cool yer bckgrnd, my new Love is half Lebanese


----------



## augcog (May 2, 2007)

sorry, got you confused with someone else

what does IN ORBE TERRUM NON VISI mean?


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 2, 2007)

augcog said:


> that said, I can unsafely say "911 Never Happened" based on French Post-Post Modern philosopher Jean Baudrillard, who published a book titled "The Gulf War Never Took Place"....



I know he's no longer on the board but the only thing I can think is...

 



			
				Eyes said:
			
		

> huh?



LOL


----------



## Centermass (May 2, 2007)

augcog said:


> the only things that come to my *drug addled mind *(going back on meds. swear to gosh!)



Well, there you go. 

Nuff said.


----------

